# Bilder von Server Laden



## Grimblegrumble (29. Apr 2007)

Hallo, 

ich versuche über eine URL Bilder zu laden, wenn ich es bei mir über meinen local installierten Server über localhost 
versuche geht auch alles bestens. Das Programm muss aber auf dem Hochschulserver laufen, was ich nun versuche ist die Bilder vom Hochschulserver zu laden und sie ins Programm einzubinden. Das Problem scheint diese Zeile zu sein:  
BufferedImage img = ImageIO.read(url);//hier springt er in die catch Klammer,und wirf eine Exception!

Hier der code.

```
try
      {
        URL url = new URL("http","www.hft-stuttgart.de/HfT175/webstart", "/r2d2tex.PNG");
        System.out.println(url);

//auf der Console gibt er dann das aus:  [url]http://www.hft-stuttgart.de/HfT175/webstart/r2d2tex.PNG[/url] 
//ist auch das was ich haben will!

        if (url == null)//die URL ist nicht! null!!
        {
          throw new RuntimeException("Error reading resource " + resourceName);
        }
        BufferedImage img = ImageIO.read(url);//hier springt er in die catch Klammer,und wirf eine Exception!
	...
        return img;
      }
      catch (IOException e)
      {
        throw new RuntimeException(e);
      }
```
weiss jemand woran das liegt das er die Exception wirft?
->Caused by: java.lang.RuntimeException: javax.imageio.IIOException: Can't get input stream from URL!

Weil wenn ich :

http://www.hft-stuttgart.de/HfT175/webstart/r2d2tex.PNG

in meinen Browser eingebe zeigt es mir das Bild an und ich kann es auch Problemlos bei mir auf dem PC speichern.
Das ganze soll für eine JavaWebStart OpenGl Anwendung laufen. Aber den Fehler bringt er mir schon beim Kompilieren in Eclipse, noch ohne WebStart.
Müsste schon lange fertig sein mit dieser Aufgabe, hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Vielen Dank
Daniel


----------



## Wildcard (29. Apr 2007)

Ruf auf der URL mal openConnection() auf und lass dir den Content der URLConnection zurückgeben.
Den Inputstream übergibst du dann an ImageIO.


----------



## Grimblegrumble (29. Apr 2007)

```
...   
throw new RuntimeException("Error reading resource " + resourceName);
        } 
   url.openConnection();
   Object o = url.getContent(); //Jetzt steigt er mir hier aus, und wirft die IOException
```
 
Caused by: java.lang.RuntimeException: java.net.UnknownHostException: www.hft-stuttgart.de/HfT175/webstart

und plötzlich steht das /r2d2tex.PNG nicht mehr in der URL.


----------



## Wildcard (29. Apr 2007)

Ja, stimmt, du baust die URL falsch auf.
Der Host ist  www.hft-stuttgart.de.


----------



## Guest (29. Apr 2007)

Eh Vielen Dank Du hast mir heute echt den Tag gerettet, funktioniert alles bestens. 
Danke , Danke, Danke


----------

